# Awesome breeder experience in W. Washington



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I know a lot of folks from around the Puget Sound have been posting about Washington breeders. I had a great experience with Holly's Beautiful Yorkies. She also breeds Maltese and she's excellent! She is located in Arlington, WA which is about 45 minutes north of Seattle. I was able to meet my new pup's parents and older sister which was a delight. I would highly recommend Holly. She was very professional, knowledgable and down to earth! Message me for contact details if you're in this area and looking for a good breeder.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I've never heard of her, and I don't know if I am looking at the correct website, but if I am I worry about a few red flags. The pictures I see are of dogs that are not correct to Yorkie or Maltese Standard (for example she is advertising colors that are not accepted by the standard) and there is no evidence that the sire and dams have ever been shown. It also looks like she has some Morkie puppies she advertises. 

I feel it is an important reflection of a breeder's ethics that they are dedicated to showing their dogs. Raising puppies for profit using non-standard qualities for marketing techniques signals to me that the primary motive for breeding is about making money rather than producing healthy, correct and well-bred dogs. And Mixing breeds is obviously a marketing endeavor. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/153074-i-just-want-pet-why-buy-show-breeder.html

I hope your little one is just what you want, but I also hope that others in your area look to breeders who breed for the right reasons and practice ethical standards: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/163794-how-determine-if-breeder-ethical.html

There are a few well-respected breeders in Washington. The ones that come to my mind off hand are Ron Stonke of Baybreeze Maltese and Pam Armstrong of Hi-Lite Maltese.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, total backyard breeder :angry: You can do much better and buy from an AMA breeder or adopt from a shelter or rescue. Sorry, but those dogs aren't remotely cute IMHO (in addition to being so far off from the AKC standard).


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I would hate to lose the responses in this thread - there is some good advice in here that I'm sure will be helpful to others in their search. Can we just have the title changed instead of removing the entire thread?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Welcome! I read this post, then saw your other post where you have the pic of your new baby. I don't know anything about the person you bought him from and haven't looked at their website, but I just want to wish you and your fluff the best!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I am happy that you had a wonderful experience and she sounds like a very nice lady that you really connected with. But as others have stated, she may not be breeding for the same reasons as reputable show breeders.

I hope you don't take offense that members are not celebrating this wonderful lady with you. I do want to see pictures of your new baby and hear all about her though! I bet she is settling in nicely!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with all said..congrats on your new puppy...I hope you have many happy years together...unfortunately, this is not someone I would recommend...sorry...


----------

